# New Beethoven Biography



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Anyone else heard about Jan Swafford's upcoming biography on Beethoven titled _Beethoven:Anguish and Triumph_. ? I'm really looking forward to this, mainly because I really enjoyed the Swafford biography on Brahms. Unfortunately, there is still a ways to go as it is set for late summer 2014 release.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I look forward to it. Swafford is always a sober and reliable guy. For the time being, my favorite modern biography is Cooper.

The more modern biographies are good because they generally omit unverified assertions by Schindler (which are many), but who has been discovered to have been a prevaricator and forger on a large scale. Thayer, who wrote the original major biography, swallowed these whole.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll be looking for it, although Lewis Lockwood's fairly recent bio is really good for yet another Beethoven biography.


----------

